

Stanford Class2Go - smagch
https://github.com/Stanford-Online/class2go

======
noelwelsh
This is intriguing:

Professors have access to the classes' data to learn how their students learn.
We will facilitate experiments. For example, we intend this to be the best
plaform for running A/B/N tests to measure the impact of different teaching
methods on student outcomes

That they're giving data driven decision making such a prominent place is
great. I would like to know more, though.

Having taught before at the University level I know it's a ton of work. It's
even more work if you're developing parallel versions of a course for testing
purposes. So the A/B feature had better be really easy to use.

There is also the ethical issue of giving students a worse performing variant
of the class. The solution here is to use a bandit algorithm or an early
stopping method to find the best variant as quickly as possible.

Finally, I think the Coursera model where everyone runs through the course on
the same schedule is not optimal for experimentation. It doesn't allow for a
tight feedback loop, because you have to wait N weeks before you can
experiment with changes on the next cohort.

------
thinkling
Stanford is hosting the Intro to Databases class [1] on class2go, while the
previous run was hosted on Coursera.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4880112>

~~~
27182818284
I thought this was pretty annoying, actually. I was used to Coursera already,
but had to create new logins, etc. Then I was confused because Coursera listed
(and still lists) the DB course as coming soon at the same time leading up to
the Class2Go version. :-( I'm slightly disappointed by the muddled way it was
carried out.

------
ivan_ah
The main objects in the code base can be examined here:
[https://github.com/Stanford-
Online/class2go/blob/master/main...](https://github.com/Stanford-
Online/class2go/blob/master/main/c2g/models.py) It looks like nice
functionality that any online educational product could use. I certainly hope
to use

Also of interest is the urls.py which shows you all the different aspects of
the web application. [https://github.com/Stanford-
Online/class2go/blob/master/main...](https://github.com/Stanford-
Online/class2go/blob/master/main/urls.py)

Good stuff.

------
themgt
We were able the 'main' app booted after adding a requirements.txt:
<http://class2go.a.pogoapp.com/>

It would be nice if you could separate out the ops infrastructure from the
actual application, to suit a wider variety of deployment scenarios.

